# What are you doing for Easter?



## Greta (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup. It's time for the Easter Bunny to make hisappearance in childrens' lives yet again. People do all kinds of thingson Easter. Here's what I do with my family: Color easter eggs with foodcolor, hide them repeatedly until they die (ie the shells fall apart),then make the whole lot into egg salad for lunch. How 'bout you?


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Apr 12, 2006)

working.................


----------



## Greta (Apr 12, 2006)

*Garden Flowers Rabbitry wrote: *


> working.................


Working?!? On a Sunday? geez! that's nasty! ...unless you're working on something bunny-related, of course!


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Apr 12, 2006)

lol I maybe.....It's going to be a long shift soI will probably take some rabbit pedigrees to work on. it's a3pm sunday to 9:am monday shift..

I am hoping my rabbit waits for me to get home before she has her babies!


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Apr 12, 2006)

That is one cute bunny you have,,what kind is he/she?


----------



## m.e. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I'm workingtoo. But Orthodox Easter is on the 23rd this year, so I'm not reallymissing much  You know what the benefit is to having Easter a weeklater? Candy sales! 

Anyway, on my family's Easter, we're just going to relax and have anice fish dinner (since it's Palm Sunday for the Orthodox, they'rebeing accomodating ). I'll probably indulge in a dark chocolate bunnyor two *mmmm*

On Pascha (Orthodox Easter), there's a midnight service, with a smallmeal afterwards to break the Lenten fast. Then we all go home, sleepfor a few hours, and come back for another short service in the morningcalled the _Agape_ Vespers, where verses from the Gospels are readin over 16 languages. Pretty cool! Afterwards, our parish has a largemeal, which my family will be coming to. Tons and tons of deliciousfood - I'm getting excited already :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm working Saturday night into Sundaymorning. I think we're having dinner with James' family thatnight. And I'll sleep in the middle of the day.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 12, 2006)

We will be having a quiet family dinner andcounting our blessings that daughter Stephanie was not injured in a caraccident last night. It was immensely stressful after loosingmy mother-in-law in an accident in February.

Pam


----------



## m.e. (Apr 12, 2006)

Pam, that's so scary. I'm glad to hear she's okay :hug2


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 12, 2006)

I am glad she is ok too.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 12, 2006)

*Garden Flowers Rabbitry wrote: *


> working.................



I will be working too. I work everyday.The only time I get off was ChristmasDay, and New Years Day. 
Itook*one*dayoff last Sunday todrive to Calgarytobuy some Oxbow Pellets forPebbles. Things we do for our rabbits. 

Later on Sunday, I will be going to the cemetery to visit my Grandparents grave. 
And Sunday is my Wife's Birthday! :bunnydance::colors::bunnydance:

Rainbows!


----------



## Greta (Apr 12, 2006)

*Garden Flowers Rabbitry wrote: *


> That is one cute bunny you have,,what kind is he/she?


Uh... I'm not sure! He's half-and-half Netherland Dwarf/Standard Rex, I think...


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 12, 2006)

We'll be eating a ham. I'll also betrying to make myself busy so I don't have to spend time with my fatherand his giiiirlfriend.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 12, 2006)

We have nothing planned. Husband and I were going to go home to visit my folks..but we went early. So, Not really sure.


----------



## bandit8501 (Apr 13, 2006)

I am goin horseback ridin and spendin time with my family


----------



## mskoala (Apr 13, 2006)

we're driving up to my parents either late lateFriday night or early Saturday morning. We're going to driveiwht my mom to Cashton to visit one of my friends who's going to be intown. Then we're going shopping for a baby stroller, and thentim gets to pick where we eat sat. b/c his birthday wasyesterday. Sunday church and then mom is making easterdinner. then back to Milwaukee.:bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 13, 2006)

Pet_Bunny, where do you work? It must be a bummer working every day:shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 13, 2006)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, where do you work?


I was in the Food Industry. We had a familybusinessgrowing andsupplying BeanSprouts to restaurants, stores,and wholesalers. Our product was inSafeway, IGA, SuperStore and thelarge institutions. When my dadretired, I decided tosell to thebusiness a bigger company.I also sold our commercial building, soI have a nicenest egg put away.

I work for the bigger company now, but Idon't have the headaches or worries about runningthe business. I can go home atnight without bring the workhome with me.

Rainbows!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 13, 2006)

Jason and I will, of course, be going tochurch. And then we'll have lunch at my grandpa's houseafterwards.


----------



## Krissa (Apr 14, 2006)

Sunrise service and then hiking in Red River Gorge :colors:


----------



## bunnytopia (Apr 14, 2006)

Pet_bunny wish your wife a very happy birthday from us, i will also be celebrating my birthday on sunday!


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Pet_bunny's wife and Bunnytopia! :birthday:

I'll be keeping it simple with Easter dinner at my grandmother's house.


----------



## carrot (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes... my birthday also happens to be on Sunday!I'm going to... go to church, go to my aunts, then come home and chillw/ my bunnies.


----------



## loplover (Apr 14, 2006)

*carrot wrote:*


> Yes... my birthday also happens to be on Sunday! I'm goingto... go to church, go to my aunts, then come home and chill w/ mybunnies.




This is crazy my birhday is Sunday too:shock:



Happy Birthday everyone


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2006)

:elephant::bunnydance::elephant:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:elephant::bunnydance::elephant:
Bunnytopia,Carrot,Loplover,My Wife,My Son's Girlfriend, and Our Neighbour's Son.

 And anyone else who has aBirthday on April 16.

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Cinnabun (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be going to my grandparnets house.. it'llbe kinda like a Goodbye party to their dog. they are gonna put her tosleep sometime after Easter.  and it sucks i have to eatham.. i hate ham.. YUCK.. i'd rather have Turkey! mmm Turkey.. i loveturkey, lmao


----------



## thor (Apr 14, 2006)

What are we doing for easter? Tomorrow(Sat.) my husband is working, and I am picking up the prime rib forSunday. Easter Monday? Who knows? I think on Sat.I'll pay my respects to some wonderful people at thecemetary, and perhaps look for some seeds/plants for my herbgarden. I'm still trying to complete my 3rd scarf of theseason (knitting).


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 15, 2006)

Ugh nothing for us here cause the family isalways sick. Just me, my hubby and his dad are celebrating. We aregoing to chruch, ponderossa for lunch, visit hubby's mom at thecemetery then home. I was hopeing to make a small ham but did not getany.


----------



## Greta (Apr 15, 2006)

My birthday was March 28th. The day the forum went down... what a birthday present, eh?


----------



## m.e. (Apr 16, 2006)

*Happy Easter!* :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Easter to all!!!
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy easter!


----------



## Greta (Apr 16, 2006)

Hoppy Easter everyone! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------

